# Anyone have a report for Econfina/Aucilla?



## kirt (Jan 4, 2010)

I wanted to know if the fish were holed up very good.  I have not fished Aucilla but once a long time ago but really want to know if the trout are in the river yet.  Also what do the bite best in the aucilla.  I usually use a plug or Gulp/live shrimp combo.


----------



## saltlife addicts (Jan 4, 2010)

talked to a guy that went down to aucilla last week and they fished all day and didnt catch the first trout. They caught 8 reds (all shorts) and 1 okay sheepshead. they were fishing live shrimp without a cork on a jig in a hole up river. we went down a couple of weeks ago and went out on the flats and got skunked all day not a single fish. But I've been hearing some good reports that people were catching trout by the plenty in the rivers in deeper holes. If you go down give us a report on how you did. Hope this helps.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 4, 2010)

call JR's Country store, ask for J-R. 850-584-4595. this cold weather should be good for that trout bite in the river. beware the rocks.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jan 5, 2010)

we always have luck on a lower tide with gulp. this cold front should have em in the river.   btw- anyone else ever seen that big trout jr caught a few years back with a net? monster gator trout


----------



## kirt (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input.  Also I know its rocky but can you put a larger boat in and ease around?  Or are the rocks so bad they would beat up a larger boat.  My boat is a flats boat and drafts 8-10".  I am more comfortable in it than my 14.5' jon boat so I would like to take it if possible.  I think it has been 10 years since I went to Aucilla so I dont remember anything about the river.  I fish Finholloway or Econ about once a week so those are the areas I know pretty well.  

Thanks for the input.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 5, 2010)

Fishin' spot/ramp is south of 98. Not to rocky there, except down deep. Trout in deeper water anyway.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jan 5, 2010)

kirt said:


> Thanks for the input.  Also I know its rocky but can you put a larger boat in and ease around?  Or are the rocks so bad they would beat up a larger boat.  My boat is a flats boat and drafts 8-10".  I am more comfortable in it than my 14.5' jon boat so I would like to take it if possible.  I think it has been 10 years since I went to Aucilla so I dont remember anything about the river.  I fish Finholloway or Econ about once a week so those are the areas I know pretty well.
> 
> Thanks for the input.



You should be able to launch with no problems in the bigger boat and ease around SOME depending on the wind and tide BUT if its a boat you dont want to beat up I'd go with the jon boat. There are some big rocks in the Aucilla and if your ever there on a winter low tide it can be tough on a boat trying to ease through/over the rocks. I've fished it when I wouldnt dream of using the big motor and moved all day with the trolling motor. I'd go in the jon boat the first time and decide for yourself.


----------



## blindhog (Jan 6, 2010)

Also watch out launching your boat, many trailers have lost the axle at that landing.  It has a real bad drop off at the end and will tear up a trailer in a hurry.  High tide is better to launch and load a big boat.
I would recommend taking the john first time.


----------



## smoke (Jan 6, 2010)

went this past saturday to aucilla. 2 reds no trout. the water is real dark. all the rain has drained in the river and i think the acidity is real high now and has the trout out. best bet would be ecofini or fin holloway. be careful at finholloway with the tides or it could be a long fishing trip


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2010)

I hear the fisherman are frozen and the rocks have grown!

www.bigbendfishing.net


----------



## kirt (Jan 6, 2010)

It has always seemed to me that when it is too low at econfina to get in or out that there you can still get out of finholloway.


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Jan 9, 2010)

Trout are in the Carrabelle river now.


----------



## grim (Jan 11, 2010)

At the aucilla, any tide less than a 1.0 is too low for the ramp, not to mention the nastier rocks in the river are now in lower unit range.  If the wind is out of the north, you will need even more water.


----------

